# Can you have a 7 DPO temp dip w/out being preg?



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I had sex a day or two before ovulation, today is 8 DPO and yesterday I had a big dip (but not below my coverline) and today my temp is back up and pretty high (98.5). Could this be a sign of pregnancy? Can you have a 7 DPO temp drop without being pregnant? I took a test this morning that came back negative, I know it is probably too early. I guess I'll have to wait and try again in 2-3 more days.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

You could have a dip and not be pregnant but it is a good sign. Since you are only 8 DPO implantation would be very recent and you could still get a negative for a few more days - I would wait 4-6 more days and test again if your temps are still high.

Good luck,
Keri


----------



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

Ditto PP.

Incidentally, I ALWAYS have a temp dip at 7 dpo - and only once did it mean I was pregnant.

So - stay positive, stay tuned, and test at 14dpo. AND DO NOT USE FIRST RESPONSE EARLY RESPONSE. They're they devil of the pregnancy test world.

Good Luck!









Christine


----------

